# Duplicate user folders on file server



## ChrisIT (Jun 24, 2010)

On our file server under the users folders there are duplicate folder names that point to different users than those indicated by the folder name (you can't just rename the folders either). This happened months ago and was aparantly resolved by altering group policy settings. Not sure what to do though any suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Can you give an example of the duplicate folders? Has anyone changed these users usernames were these folders created automatically at account creation wiht the %username% variable?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Do you have more than one DC? I encountered something similar to this where one of the DC's was not replicating properly and hence had conflicting group policies.


----------



## MysticPixie (May 5, 2009)

srhoades said:


> Do you have more than one DC? I encountered something similar to this where one of the DC's was not replicating properly and hence had conflicting group policies.


Speaking of which, if you have more than one DC... are they all Global Catalogue Servers?


----------



## ChrisIT (Jun 24, 2010)

there are 2 DC's 2003 R2 SP2 GC in active directory, there are duplicate folder names such as "documents" or a specific user name such as "userA" depending on the terminal from which you log into the server. The account was created before I started at this place. When we try to rename the account we are not changing the folder name itself. If we rename the folder to the account of the actual owner of the folder then all other folders with the same name will then be renamed. 

We have duplicate folder names titled "userA" and it shows the owner as "userA", along with "userB" and "userC" for each different folder.


----------



## ChrisIT (Jun 24, 2010)

just bumping for help


----------



## ChrisIT (Jun 24, 2010)

2 dc's and the are global catalogue


----------

